# Upgrading



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking to upgrade my fishfinder. Have been using the Humminbird Helix 5 SI. I like it but want larger screen. I was looking exclusively Humminbird but have seen a couple great deals on Lowrance Elite 9 TI and Garmin Striker. I saw a video from Lowrance illustrating the inferiority on Garmins downscan being a combo of two side shooting beams. So for those of you with experience, is there a huge difference in Humminbird Helix vs Lowrance TI? Has anyone noticed the Garmin missing some downscan structure?


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

Check bass pro starting feb 15 till march 3 spring sale ref to garmins the cv52 transducers r the ones that use the dual beams the gt52 has the down element if there is a big diff not sure garmins known for ease of use striker series the gps is useless if u want contour lines or more detail echomap has it you can get either the lowrance ti or garmin echomap 93sv for $600 when sale starts both r 9 inch units


----------



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you! That BPS sale is what got me thinking about those 2 units. Great info in the transducer!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Try going back on the electronics forum to march 2018 there is a title on there called Garmin users by Brahmabull . I was reading all the posts on there when it was active and it will help you with a selection or you can reach out to Brahmabull or other members that are very good with these units .


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is the thread. I’m buying another 93SV on Saturday at BPS. I Will have no need for the Ducer and will be listing it for sale on OGF market place by next week. The thing I really like about the Garmin also is you can fine tune the frequency. That feature wasn’t in other units.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/

I’m always more than happy to show you a side by side comparison of two professionally rigged finders...Lowrance HDS Gen3 vs Garmin 93sv and let you decide. Both are great units, but for the money, and ease of use, the Garmin is a clear favorite IMO.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always been a Lowrance user, I currently have a Touch 12 and 9 Gen 2 on my boat. I added a Garmin 93SV las year for Panoptix. I just purchased a second Garmin 93SV and will have 2 of those on the boat also. The Garmins have been flawless and are extremely user friendly.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Times two on the above comments.
I am primarily a Saugeye and Bass fisherman with occasional Erie. Used Lowrance for years, then tried a HB and sold it a week after i installed it and purchased a Touch Lowrance and sold that for a Garmin 93SV Chirp with down and side scan plus Panoptix compatible. The Garmin, hands down, is much more user friendly and super easy to configure to your preferred displays. Much better and complete mounting hardware for display unit and transducer. I Have it one season so far and really pleased compared to Lowance or HB.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Here is the thread. I’m buying another 93SV on Saturday at BPS. I Will have no need for the Ducer and will be listing it for sale on OGF market place by next week. The thing I really like about the Garmin also is you can fine tune the frequency. That feature wasn’t in other units.
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/
> 
> I’m always more than happy to show you a side by side comparison of two professionally rigged finders...Lowrance HDS Gen3 vs Garmin 93sv and let you decide. Both are great units, but for the money, and ease of use, the Garmin is a clear favorite IMO.


What ducer do you recommend?

Gander outdoors has them on sale already ordered mine Sunday, just a FYI


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with the Gt 52 transducer that comes with the Garmin 93SV at all. I think the reason he states that he has no need for the transducer is that he will be using a Panoptix transducer with his new setup. You can use the GT 52 and the Panoptix transducers with one unit. It will switch between transducers based upon screen selected in the menu.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

For the op out of the three brands I've had I'm staying with Garmin, bird would be second, no on lowrance not any luck with them.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

s.a.m said:


> What ducer do you recommend?
> 
> Gander outdoors has them on sale already ordered mine Sunday, just a FYI


Agree with what Lundy is saying. The new unit will replace my other Lowrance HDS that I use at the bow for the trolling motor. The Motorguide Xi5 that I run has the universal transducer built inside, and I will be adding Panoptix Livescope soon so I have no need for the GT-52. It comes in the package and not a la cart so I have no use for it. New Balzout Mount ordered for the Garmin also! Should be a really nice setup for quite a few years.

The GT-52 transducer is the one you want for “shallow water” applications IF you are transom mounting. If you are looking to mount a through hull transducer, I would recommend the below.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

s.a.m said:


> What ducer do you recommend?
> 
> Gander outdoors has them on sale already ordered mine Sunday, just a FYI


Thanks for the Gander Outdoors tip, but I have some BPS / Cabelas gift cards to burn up!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Agree with what Lundy is saying. The new unit will replace my other Lowrance HDS that I use at the bow for the trolling motor. The Motorguide Xi5 that I run has the universal transducer built inside, and I will be adding Panoptix Livescope soon so I have no need for the GT-52. It comes in the package and not a la cart so I have no use for it. New Balzout Mount ordered for the Garmin also! Should be a really nice setup for quite a few years.
> 
> The GT-52 transducer is the one you want for “shallow water” applications IF you are transom mounting. If you are looking to mount a through hull transducer, I would recommend the below.
> 
> View attachment 293801


Sounds good thanks


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Figured if I waited until tomorrow they wouldn't have any, that's my luck!


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

Lundy said:


> There is nothing wrong with the Gt 52 transducer that comes with the Garmin 93SV at all. I think the reason he states that he has no need for the transducer is that he will be using a Panoptix transducer with his new setup. You can use the GT 52 and the Panoptix transducers with one unit. It will switch between transducers based upon screen selected in the menu.


 What if it isnt the 93sv gen3 with the gt 52 transducer the old last year version gen 2 came with the cv52 will it be just as good for inland lakes or erie the lowrance ti isnt the new ti2 but the gen one version if it the cv tranducer does not haveing down element really matter plus side if its gen 2 garmin is offering free download of the new g3 maps but wont fix transducer


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

hookedonfishing said:


> What if it isnt the 93sv gen3 with the gt 52 transducer the old last year version gen 2 came with the cv52 will it be just as good for inland lakes or erie the lowrance ti isnt the new ti2 but the gen one version if it the cv tranducer does not haveing down element really matter plus side if its gen 2 garmin is offering free download of the new g3 maps but wont fix transducer


I’m not sure I understand what you’re saying?

Why are we comparing old vs new technology? If you walk into a store today and looked at a Lowrance, Humminbird or Garmin, you would compare the most current “generation” of each unit. These ALL would have the newest transducer available thus giving a direct comparison to each. Unless I’m missing something, the OP was asking for current units compared to each and why we thought ones quality / functionality / price point made it better than each of the other brands.

If we aren’t solving for that question, then I missed something.


----------



## gillman.6 (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys are awesome! Thank you for all the help. I have a Garmin echomap plus 93sv on order. I am terribly indecisive so this was a tremendous help. You guys willing to share and help make this site amazing!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

gillman.6 said:


> You guys are awesome! Thank you for all the help. I have a Garmin echomap plus 93sv on order. I am terribly indecisive so this was a tremendous help. You guys willing to share and help make this site amazing!


Enjoy it! 

There is a little “trick” for transom mounting the transducer. It needs to go lower than Garmin says. I have pictures when you get to that point, so feel free to PM me.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There’s a great deal in the Marketplace on a 9” Garmin unit with Panoptix transducer! Both brand new and being offered for half the cost!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Enjoy it!
> 
> There is a little “trick” for transom mounting the transducer. It needs to go lower than Garmin says. I have pictures when you get to that point, so feel free to PM me.


Please refer to THIS post for directions for transducer placement.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...ansom-mounted-transducer.341447/#post-2605483


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

polebender said:


> There’s a great deal in the Marketplace on a 9” Garmin unit with Panoptix transducer! Both brand new and being offered for half the cost!


Heck of a deal right there!


----------

